# Someone better buy this thing!!!



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kohler-Pres...283?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac03e8f43

if I wasn't in Cali, I'd be going to get this jetter and say hi to the North Cackilacky folks.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If you were in Va. you could have sold that truck and had it. :laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

yep...fml.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What's it worth ???


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

About $4995... Give or take.
:jester:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Pipe down banner boy !!! Lmao


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Unlikely


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm on it!!!


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

When did Sanford and Son go back into business?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Sadly I missed the mis Deal


----------

